# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Questions about morphing tadpoles.

## AbranV

I have a couple quick questions about my tads. Currently 2 of 5 have popped their front arms over the last couple days. I've moved the two to a temporary grow out tank, lowered the water, and tilted the cups.

My questions

1. Do they need to be separated during this time?(from front legs to oow)

2. IF they were in the same cup, could they be territorial or aggressive towards each other?

3. I understand that they will soon be absorbing their tails. Do I need to have food available for them until they start that process?

BTW, the tads are southern Variabilis.

Thanks!


Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk

----------


## Lynn

Hello

1) they do not need to be separated once they are out of water ( oow)
2) if they still " need " a cup I would not put them together--- but you can put the cups in the same bin
3) I continue to feed ( a little ! )  and do water changes until they are oow

Springs tails are an ABSOLUTE must * day one*  out / regardless of the amount of tail left.

They morph out easily. They will climb out of the water on to the wall of the "tipped" cup... by themselves; at which time you can remove their cup if you want. I remove their cup when they leave it.

I put multiple "tipped cups" in a plastic shoe bin with really wet paper towel on the bottom.
(use distilled water)  add a sprig or 2 of some kind of plant from the parental enclosure. 
( don't let the paper float--- otherwise they could bet under it !!!  :Frog Surprise: 

Fold the paper so it's in the middle of the bin....so that only the distilled water is puddled around the edges of the paper towel.... they will be use this water until they are ready to ....well .... hop  :Smile: 

A VERY low dish of ABG can be added on which you cold put some springs as well as springs on the paper towel for an easy bite. I offer dusted FF w/ in the 1st few days ( just a couple)  

I get them used to soil and plants asap  :Smile:  

IMO- paper works better at the froglet stage vs sphagnum--- I don't use sphagnum -at all- for growing out offspring. There is really no 'wrong or right ' way. 

Careful not to startle them.... this may make them leave the water too soon

Hope this helps

Abran, PM me your cell # ( if you want) I'll text you some bin/set up photos.
Good Luck !

 :Butterfly:

----------


## AbranV

Thanks for the help!
I was more curious than anything else, but still need some questions answered, your help is appreciated.

Currently, I have the two in a 2.5 gallon tank with wet paper towels (distilled), a very small pothos cutting, a little leaf litter and springs. They are still in separate cups and haven't emerged yet. I don't expect them to for at least a few days.
I also have a 5 gallon with a gravel bottom topped with window screen and quilt batting. Then a layer of sphagnum, a thick layer of leaf litter, seeded with springs and some more pothos.
This tank was set up about a month ago and is LOADED with springtails.

I figure I'd use the 2.5 gallon tank to let them transition oow and monitor them for a week or so to make sure they're eating, then move them to the 5 gallon grow out tank.

Any thoughts on my plan? 



Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk

----------


## Lynn

I think that's a great plan  :Smile:  
They will get off t a great start with all the springs.
 :Butterfly:

----------

